# 1994 - 1996 Impala SS rear end



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anybody know if the rear end from the Impala ss 1994-1996 fits a 1993-1996 Cadillac Fleetwood? :dunno: they have the same engine and tranny correct?


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

ive been told they are the same width-just the impala/caprice ect doesnt have the extra 1" lip on the drums-ive read the disc brake rears are wider tho-will just have a smaller bolt pattern for wheels in back


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes and no. It will bolt in, but the Fleet has four channel ABS (sensor on each rear axle), while the SS has only three channel ABS with a single sensor in the middle of the center section. SO, the Cadillac ABS and traction control will not work.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

will a 96 impala with disc brakes differential fit on a 2 door 82 fleetwood caddy?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jan 21 2010, 12:22 PM~16362938
> *ive been told they are the same width-just the impala/caprice ect doesnt have the extra 1" lip on the drums-ive read the disc brake rears are wider tho-will just have a smaller bolt pattern for wheels in back
> *


Bolt pattern is the same chief.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 22 2010, 10:06 AM~16373954
> *Bolt pattern is the same chief.
> *


really? i thought there was a 1/4" difference on caddy? :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jan 22 2010, 11:10 AM~16374604
> *really? i thought there was a 1/4" difference on caddy? :dunno:
> *


Negative. You can put Impala SS rims right on a Caddy with no problemo. 

However, there is a difference in the bolt pattern of the 80s cars vs. the 90s cars.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 22 2010, 12:19 PM~16374681
> *Negative.  You can put Impala SS rims right on a Caddy with no problemo.
> 
> However, there is a difference in the bolt pattern of the 80s cars vs. the 90s cars.
> *


yeah i was thinkin they were 4 3/4" and caddy was 5" (well atleast the metric size of that lol) i thought you still used the biggest pattern on the k/o adapter for fleets-or did the ss come out with the 5" as well?


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 22 2010, 12:19 PM~16374681
> *Negative.  You can put Impala SS rims right on a Caddy with no problemo.
> 
> However, there is a difference in the bolt pattern of the 80s cars vs. the 90s cars.
> *


hmmm ill be damned-they all have the 5"(127mm) pattern-i learn something everyday


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Now that I think of it, I have a set of 9C1 (cop car) wheels that I also used to use as winter rims.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Jan 22 2010, 07:10 AM~16373801
> *will a 96 impala with disc brakes  differential fit on a 2 door 82 fleetwood caddy?
> *



does it fit a 2 door fleetwood?? :dunno:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

> *will a 96 impala with disc brakes differential fit on a 2 door 82 fleetwood caddy? *


Yes, but you will need a slightly shorter driveshaft.


----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)

you also need a porportioning valve right?Installing one on my 92 d"elegance


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Technically, no. GM didn't use a different prop valve on the 94-96 Caprice cop car or the SS. As a result, the rear brakes don't do much (discs use more pressure than drums). To get more pressure to the rear discs, google "stealth bolt mod".


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

the impala ss rear end with disc brakes is a total of 1" wider than a cadi drum rear... i think the difference is in the brakes because the rear ned housing looks the same... i was going to do the conversion but had the 2 rear ends next to each other and realized the ss rear would make my tires rub on a big body cadi.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 25 2010, 11:53 PM~16412690
> *the impala ss rear end with disc brakes is a total of 1" wider than a cadi drum rear... i think the difference is in the brakes because the rear ned housing looks the same... i was going to do the conversion but had the 2 rear ends next to each other and realized the ss rear would make my tires rub on a big body cadi.
> *


Good stuff thanks to everyone for the info


----------

